# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  PS3 Games -

## Khadolkajan

Overwhelming response karanam closing this thread :)

----------


## Khadolkajan

vendarunnu :)

----------


## MeoW

FIFA 2014 Tablet Game 
Semi pro mode... India beat Brazil :P

----------


## ParamasivaM

> FIFA 2014 Tablet Game 
> Semi pro mode... India beat Brazil :P


Tab etha ?

----------


## MeoW

> Tab etha ?


Dell venue 7

----------


## anupkerb1

price etra annu

----------


## Deewana

New Sony Playstation 2 with 1 year warranty.. Aarkenkilum aavashyamundo?

----------


## Mike

Does anyone holds PS4 Pro.. how z it compared to Xbox one X

----------


## sankar1992

> Does anyone holds PS4 Pro.. how z it compared to Xbox one X


One of my friend(hardcore gamer) have ps4 pro and he is saying its better than Xbox. Ps4 have more exclusive games than Xbox. If you are into buying one,i would say to wait as PS5 is coming soon....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike

Thanks bro...

on papers Xbox one X looks better... anyways better to wait.... may be X box 2 tooo be there by that time...





> One of my friend(hardcore gamer) have ps4 pro and he is saying its better than Xbox. Ps4 have more exclusive games than Xbox. If you are into buying one,i would say to wait as PS5 is coming soon....
> 
> Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------


## sankar1992

> Thanks bro...
> 
> on papers Xbox one X looks better... anyways better to wait.... may be X box 2 tooo be there by that time...


On specs sheet, Xbox one X may be better than PS4 pro but there is more exclusive games on PlayStation platform than Xbox platform. Yeah it's better to wait for PS5 and Xbox Scarlett launch....

Sent from my S9 Plus using Tapatalk

----------

